# coop vs normal frage



## orkman (18. November 2012)

kann mir einer bitte erklaeren wieso ich dieses problem habe oder wieso das so ist ... oder ob es sogar ein fehler von blizz seite is .... :

ich spiele im coop meinen warri in alptraum habe bis zu der quest gespielt wo man in akt 2 zoltun kuhls blut finden muss (die 2 phiolen etc...) (habe dies am samstag abend gemacht)... hab mich dann nachher ausgeloggt und nu logg ich mich ein und bin im coop bei mission 3 stadt des blutes ... wenn ich bei einzel gehe bin ich aber bei mission 7 blut des sandes , da wo ich im coop aufgehoert habe ..... wieso kann ich nicht da weitermachen im coop wo ich aufgehoert habe ? er muesste mir doch wenigstens die quest im coop anzeigen und drunter steht dann 0 leute machen diese quest momentan ...

 klar kann ich die quest im solo anfangen und es zu einem oeffentlichen spiel machen ... jedoch wuesste ich gerne wieso die quests bei mir nicht im coop menue angezeigt werden und ich soweit nach hinten versetzt werde ... ganze 4 missionen ...

hatte das gleiche problem schon von freitag abend auf samstag abend ... wo ich auch um 1-2 missionen zurueckgesetzt wurde und es mir dann aber egal war ...


----------



## orkman (18. November 2012)

so ich glaube ich kann mir die frage selbst beantworten und schreib die loesung hierher falls noch einer jemals das gleiche hat ... es ist weil ich lvl39 bin und eigentlich zu low fuer die quest mit zoltun kuhls blut ... die hoechste missi die ich mit meinem lvl machen kann ist die 3te missi da die laut blizz fuer lvl 39 spieler geeignet ist ... heisst wenn ich jetzt nebenbei irgendwo lvln wuerde wuerde nachher automatisch die coop missis hochgesetzt werden bis zu zoltun kuhl missi ...nr 9 ... da ich die dann noch net gemacht habe

hoffe konnte so jmdem helfen der das gleiche prob hatte


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. November 2012)

aka noobschutz? weil du niemadnen starken mehr an der seite hast der dich durchzieht lässt blizz dich nich hin?


----------



## orkman (19. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aka noobschutz? weil du niemadnen starken mehr an der seite hast der dich durchzieht lässt blizz dich nich hin?



ka ... und das mit dem starken der dich durchzieht wuerd ich so nicht sagen denn ich hab die quest mit zoltuns blut solo angefangen und die haelfte gemacht wobei die andern 3 afk in der stadt standen , dass ich geflucht habe wie ne sau .... denn die monster werden ja dann auch staerker und fuer 4 personen angepasst ... von daher nix mit durchziehen sondern skill ... und als schutz dient es ja auch nicht wirklich da ich ja jetzt das spiel solo starten muss und es dann nur oeffentlich machen muss damit die andern meinem spiel joinen ... von daher kann ich dann acuh so "durchgezogen" werden


----------



## myadictivo (19. November 2012)

quests/akte und co waren schon zu release an die charstufe gekoppelt. hatte damals auch schon so meine probleme im coop weiter zu sein als im "sp"


----------

